# [Resolved] Hexidecimal (?) color codes



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I'm trying to change text color in an XP folder using Wordpad to edit a desktop.ini file. I have the "IconArea_Text=" all set, but am stumped how to make custom colors in the "0x000000FF" format.

This is a chart I found:
http://www.keller.com/html-quickref/4a.html 
But...those codes don't work.

But, it ALWAYS works when I put in the VERY few codes I know, like bright blue (0x00FF0000) or red (0x000000FF). 
(EXAMPLE: IconArea_Text=0x00FF0000 gives me bright blue text every time.)

What codes are those?? They seem to be in a different format, with the "0" and "x" and "FF" in them. They work! Is there a chart that shows a color palette giving color codes in that format? So I can get maybe Navy Blue or a lighter Yellow, etc.? Or, does it not work because it only allows a few pre-set colors?


----------



## aineo (May 3, 2003)

You might try looking at this website. It appears that these codes are hexadecimal. For example, let's say you wanted to enter the color "crimson", the hexadecimal for that is DC143C, so in the format you are talking about you would enter:

0x00DC143C

If you read the above page I think it will make sense.


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I read the page three times and still don't understand! What part of the page tells you how to put things in that format? What is the format called? Well, anyway, I entered your code for Crimson, and it came out bright blue for me. Then I entered the code they give for Pastel Red (they give so few of them) and it came out LIGHT-ish blue. But, their green code came out green, their black code comes out black - I'm so confused!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

On the color code 0x00DC143C use the DC143C.

Or in the one your posted of 0x000000FF use 0000FF.
On mine image program you only have space for 6 number or letters so use the 6 on the far right is what you need to do.


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I hope you believe this. I reversed the RRGGBB order to BBGGRR order, kept the 0x00 value...and it worked. I made crimson, purple, all shades of blue, you name it. Remember, this was done in a desktop ini file to an XP folder, not for a webpage or anything normal like that. Could it BE more convoluted?! 

EXAMPLE:
For Crimson, in the desktop.ini file I typed:
IconArea_Text=0x003C14DC


----------



## aineo (May 3, 2003)

Glad to hear it worked.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I believe you but I hope you believe me when I say I don't understand. 

But was just thinking that some color codes you would need to be in 24 bit high color to use them.

Here is a good site. http://www.visibone.com/
They sell alot there but also have free charts etc. Great site still.


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

Here's where I got the idea: 
http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,105860,pg,2,00.asp
Scroll about ¾ down:
_"Changing the color of the folder's icon labels is a little tricky....These codes identify values in a 24-bit color scheme that specifies how much *blue, green, and red* to mix together:_ * 0x00bbggrr* _ (with values ranging from 0 in decimal or 00 in hexadecimal to 255 in decimal or FF in hexadecimal)."_

You are thinking like this guy was, with the 24-bit color. It must be so painfully oddball because it involves tinkering with XP folder innards, which they don't want us to do anymore like we could so easily in 98 SE. I can see from the links (great!) and my reading that this isn't how other situations work using the codes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The same goes when I am working on images in that many of the color options and other things the image program does only works in 24 bit color. 
Yea windows does not like you doing changes like that.
They did not like it with 98 either but it was more easy to get around it.

I had some other links but they are all dead links now.


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I'm not too sure what 24-bit color even is, don't know anything about this stuff, but since you do - does it make sense to you that reversing the color codes worked?

I used 98 SE until very recently & it welcomed you with open arms to "Customize This Folder." Maybe regular 98 didn't. A wizard came up, you browsed to pick any of your jpegs, bmps, gifs as folder backgrounds & used the palette toolbox to make the icon text color any obscure shade you wanted. Just like three clicks and you had a customized folder with any picture, any text color. 98 SE was good about it. XP just barely, grudgingly allows it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No I can't make sense out of reversing the color codes.

I just know that when you get a lot of images off the web as you know they are .jpg and 'gif and can be only 8 bit. But say with PhotoImpact I just can just go up to format, dats type and pick "RGB True Color 24 bit and it makes an all new image. 

What program do you use?


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I made a desktop.ini folder in Wordpad, then made it "Run" so the folder I saved it in would have a background picture and colored text. The line where you define the text color is where I reversed the code. The article I linked to is exactly what I was doing. He didn't actually say to reverse, but I noticed the "bbggrr" reference he made.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK thanks marie.


----------

